# Radio antenna on boat was cut !!???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You can lengthen a cable with 2 end and 1 barrel connector.
Probably have to solder the end connectors for good continuity.
Make sure to seal the patch water tight.
Memory says you'll need an SWR meter to tune the signal.


Existing cable - new end connector - barrel connector - new end connector - new cable


----------

